# PBC on ESPN Debut: Keith Thurman vs Luis Collazo & Harrison vs Nelson



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

You can also stream it online legally at http://espn.go.com/watchespn/index/...ions-Edner-Cherry-vs-Luis-Cruz#type/upcoming/


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Can I be part of this history making broadcast. 

Thurman mayweather is next.. Unless Collazo upsets Thurman then he faces mayweather.. Lol


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> Can I be part of this history making broadcast.
> 
> Thurman mayweather is next.. Unless Collazo upsets Thurman then he faces mayweather.. Lol


no it's probably not next unfortunately.

Leonard Ellerbe already shot down a potential Mayweather-Thurman fight. claimed Thurman isnt on his level, said Thurman can't beat Errol spence so he shouldn't fight Floyd


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> no it's probably not next unfortunately.
> 
> Leonard Ellerbe already shot down a potential Mayweather-Thurman fight. claimed Thurman isnt on his level, said Thurman can't beat Errol spence so he shouldn't fight Floyd


Damn that dude is a weirdo.. A lot of people like that fight too.

I mean Thurman ain't no berto. Hehe.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

I think poor Luis is a lamb to the slaughter. He is battle worn and had many problems outside the ring, he isn't as fit or fresh as a Leonard Bundu and despite knowing all the tricks of the trade I think he's gonna eat some big punches in this one and that's what PBC are looking for


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Doc said:


> Can I be part of this history making broadcast.
> 
> Thurman mayweather is next.. Unless Collazo upsets Thurman then he faces mayweather.. Lol


Negative.. And rightfully so...

That fight would be boring as hell.. Almost if not as boring as Mayweather-Lara


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Collazo will have his moments tonight


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I think Collazo will do alright tonight. He's only been stopped once a decade ago and have given everybody a tough fight. I don't think Guerrero is THAT much more difficult than him. Collazo won't win, but he could be a little tricky


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I think Collazo will do alright tonight. He's only been stopped once a decade ago and have given everybody a tough fight. I don't think Guerrero is THAT much more difficult than him. Collazo won't win, but he could be a little tricky


Yep, he arguably beat Berto and Hatton...

I'll have to watch that Hatton fight again, but from what I remember had it not been for that trip the ref called a knockdown, Collazo won that fight.

The Berto fight was very very close as well

Sugar Shane beat him hands down


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Golpe a Golpe profiling Thurman as the man to face Mayweather next


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

holy god, that undercard? nice


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I thought Harrison was a Middleweight?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

nice to see ESPN still uses the shitty cameras on boxing


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> nice to see ESPN still uses the shitty cameras on boxing


lol for FNF they said they use 6 cameras, but for PBC on ESPN, they have 12 no. I hope they use them right


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

What's PJ Carlisimo sitting at the ring for lol


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Harrison took the first round. Looks good

Crazy left hook miss from nelson


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tony Harrison 10-9


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

So far this is a very entretaining fight...


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

To be so big, Nelson doesn't use his size


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 th
10-9 th


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> I think Collazo will do alright tonight. He's only been stopped once a decade ago and have given everybody a tough fight. I don't think Guerrero is THAT much more difficult than him. Collazo won't win, but he could be a little tricky


He looked awful against Khan. Disinterested and lethargic


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

WTF is up with that bell?

It sounds like the 10-second tap... It's gonna get someone knocked out


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 th
10-9 th
9-10 wn


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> He looked awful against Khan. Disinterested and lethargic


he sure did, but I'll credit that to Khan who is a bad style for him


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> he sure did, but I'll credit that to Khan who is a bad style for him


Indeed but his attitude towards adversity was telling as opposed to how he reacted against Berto and Hatton. Thurman can crack, but I also believe he is good enough to bypass any tricks Collazo may try to delay the inevitable, and I don't think Collazo has another war left in him against someone like Thurman


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

At one time Willie Nelson was a 6-3 140 lber


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Pbc need to get their own exclusive commentators. Every commentator they've used has sucked.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 th
10-9 th
9-10 wn
9-10 wn
10-9 th


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dicky V


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I like Dicky V as a boxing commentator already.... My man


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Indeed but his attitude towards adversity was telling as opposed to how he reacted against Berto and Hatton. Thurman can crack, but I also believe he is good enough to bypass any tricks Collazo may try to delay the inevitable, and I don't think Collazo has another war left in him against someone like Thurman


good point. I think it'll be a tricky start and then Thurman will dominate


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

This fight is terrible


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Nelson doesn't know how to use his height at all.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Mayweather/Thurman confirmed then? Cheering for my hero Collazo though.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Nelson doesn't know how to use his height at all.


We was having more success on the inside, getting a new coach just screwed him


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 th
10-9 th
9-10 wn
9-10 wn
10-9 th
10-9 th


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Anyone else not sure if Thurman stops Collazo?

I think if he really looks for it he will get it but Collazo is awkward as hell, against Khan Collazo just fought with his hands down looking for a KO

If he actually goes defensive and starts shoulder rolling he could give Thurman some problems


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Anyone else not sure if Thurman stops Collazo?
> 
> I think if he really looks for it he will get it but Collazo is awkward as hell, against Khan Collazo just fought with his hands down looking for a KO
> 
> If he actually goes defensive and starts shoulder rolling he could give Thurman some problems


He didn't KO Bundu or Guerrero. Not sure if he'd do it to Collazo.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 th
10-9 th
9-10 wn
9-10 wn
10-9 th
10-9 th
10-9 th


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Willie Nelson could add 40 lbs and he still wouldn't be fat


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> He didn't KO Bundu or Guerrero. Not sure if he'd do it to Collazo.


Yeah, to be fair Bundu just covered up and barely threw after the knockdown, but he really shouldve stopped Guerrero who does not move his head, the Thurman decisions odds are 7/4 looks tempting


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Does this fight seem bad? I'm enjoying it but the booing is annoying


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> Does this fight seem bad? I'm enjoying it but the booing is annoying


It's not bad


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 th
10-9 th
9-10 wn
9-10 wn
10-9 th
10-9 th
10-9 th
10-9 th


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Whoa


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Upset of the year


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

What a finish!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

oh shit, he's hurt. He's out!

Willie Nelson, KO9!!!!


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

wait WTF just happen??

I turned and came back and Harrison was done


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, it's over. Nelson won. Harrison just too cutesy.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

lol


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> wait WTF just happen??
> 
> I turned and came back and Harrison was done


I tuned out and started checking my e-mails then he got KtFO and I woke up.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Harrison got a glass jaw, too bad


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Nelson getting a win on the road again.
Crazy!


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I tuned out and started checking my e-mails then he got KtFO and I woke up.


Yeah I just saw the replay.. It was a good stoppage by the ref.. Harrison turned his back


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Windmiller said:


> Harrison got a glass jaw, too bad


Are you blind, that was a perfect temple shot


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Damn 3 seconds left in the round


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Willie Nelson's punch technique is so terrible LOL, when the guy was right there he took so long to throw punches

I want to see Nelson fight Kirkland


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> It's not bad


Definitely was not. I'm at the fight but the casuals are fucking it up


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Harrison has the look of a man who had his pride ripped out


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Willie Nelson's punch technique is so terrible LOL, when the guy was right there he took so long to throw punches
> 
> I want to see Nelson fight Kirkland


Any of these guys being in the top 10 shows how weak the division is. Nelson looked horrible.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

I wanna thank al haymon


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Willie Nelson's punch technique is so terrible LOL, when the guy was right there he took so long to throw punches
> 
> I want to see Nelson fight Kirkland


That fight was supposed to happen, then Kirkland changed and was supposed to fight Rosado then that changed to Canelo...

Fuck Kirkland... Biggest dumbass in the history of boxing dropping Anne Wolfe for the 2nd time


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Didn't know much about Harrison but what little footage I'd seen before hadn't impressed me.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> Any of these guys being in the top 10 shows how weak the division is. Nelson looked horrible.


Yeah, Nelson's height and reach is just awkward as hell he should be at 160 but yeah is not good at all



BoxingGenius27 said:


> That fight was supposed to happen, then Kirkland changed and was supposed to fight Rosado then that changed to Canelo...
> 
> Fuck Kirkland... Biggest dumbass in the history of boxing dropping Anne Wolfe for the 2nd time


Oh yeah I remember now, that wouldve been a war, Nelson wouldve probably won Kirkland is nothing without Anne Wolfe


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Are you blind, that was a perfect temple shot


He was hurt before that shot, Nelson was breaking him down which ain't a good look vs an average puncher who didn't apply that much pressure. The temple shot was the finisher but Harrison was already on a downward slope


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Why is Thurman fighting Collazo again?


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

I watched Harrison almost get stopped by a journeyman some years back. Talented fighter but his defensive lapses and bad chin will hold him back.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

I believe Collazo will surprise a lot of people.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Harrison always was a poor prospect to me.
Cant believe his chin was so weak that Nelson KO'd him.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Will someone PM me a link to this fight?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Keith Thurman - "Everybody expected Keith Thurman to speak. When Keith Thurman hits you, it only takes one time. Floyd Mayeather needs to fight Keith Thurman"


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Trail said:


> Will someone PM me a link to this fight?


It's showing on ESPN.com. Go to the OP for the link


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Keith Thurma - "Everybody expected Keith Thurman to speak. When Keith Thurman hits you, it only takes one time. Floyd Mayeather needs to Keith Thurman"


Oh shit.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Holy fuck... Terrible


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

These ESPN fighter promos are crap compared to hbo, sho and nbc


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Damn who gave Thurman those black eyes... That's what I wanna know

Looks like someone was putting in work on Keith in camp... Hopefully that's not a sign of what's to come tonight


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Collazo by KO :lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Keith got the lisp, the soft ass voice, the light skin, the weird haircut, and the spirit crystals.
How the fuck can you beat him?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Windmiller said:


> He was hurt before that shot, Nelson was breaking him down which ain't a good look vs an average puncher who didn't apply that much pressure. The temple shot was the finisher but Harrison was already on a downward slope


That one shot ended him, he was not wobbled or anything he just got caught with a perfect shot to the head



Pedrin1787 said:


> Why is Thurman fighting Collazo again?


No one wants to fight him, i thought it was going to be Porter vs Thurman made but then Broner vs Porter got made, it was either fight anyone now or sit out til later


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Smirk said:


> Holy fuck... Terrible


Bruh, it's on free tv

We've been spoiled already.. Name the last time you got these fights free on tv?


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Damn who gave Thurman those black eyes... That's what I wanna know
> 
> Looks like someone was putting in work on Keith in camp... Hopefully that's not a sign of what's to come tonight


Noticed those raccoon eyes, too.

Anyone know who he was sparring this camp?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Damn who gave Thurman those black eyes... That's what I wanna know
> 
> Looks like someone was putting in work on Keith in camp... Hopefully that's not a sign of what's to come tonight


I think it was from the Guerrero fight. Fight was just 4 months ago


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> It's showing on ESPN.com. Go to the OP for the link


I'm in the UK it won't let me!


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Shumenov vs Flores is the crappiest fight I have ever heard, I don't think even hardcore fans want to see that


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Damn Paulie's spanish is pretty damn good.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I think it was from the Guerrero fight. Fight was just 4 months ago


His other eye was black too...

I've had black eyes before + I'm light skinned. It doesn't take that long to heal... Tops maybe 3-4 weeks


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> His other eye was black too...
> 
> I've had black eyes before + I'm light skinned. It doesn't take that long to heal... Tops maybe 3-4 weeks


I can't explain the other eye, but remember that the video from ESPN as probably recorded weeks ago


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

MILF


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Bruh, it's on free tv
> 
> We've been spoiled already.. Name the last time you got these fights free on tv?


Who cares? I find that quite irrelevant when there isn't a single interesting fight on that slate. I'd rather pay for quality.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Thurman is not 5'9


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I can't really tell, but it appears that Thurman has a good following in Florida


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Collazo about to catch a beating


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I can't really tell, but it appears that Thurman has a good following in Florida


They love him in the Tampa Bay area. There's not too much else to be excited about besides hockey


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I can't really tell, but it appears that Thurman has a good following in Florida


He is from clearwater, fl right?


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Collazo using a lot of movement early


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Collazo moving too much, needs to sit on his punches to give pause to Thurman...


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Isn't the Thurman blackeye came from a big headbutt?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 KT

Teddy says Keith went to the doctor during camp for his left hand


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Thurman loading up too much, but if he really can't use the left, he might need to pull a Eddie Chambers and switch to jab. Don't know if he has that level of technical skill though.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Collazo needs to let those hands go.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> They love him in the Tampa Bay area. There's not too much else to be excited about besides hockey


My Uncle just retired down there. I hope he has more fights there 


Sweethome_Bama said:


> He is from clearwater, fl right?


yeah that sounds pretty familiar


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He is from clearwater, fl right?


Yes, its basically 20 minutes away. Berto also had a decent following at one time. They never really got behind Winky as much.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Thank fuck, finally got the fight on.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

That ring looks like a fucking football field.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Thurman still doesn't know how to keeep space on the inside.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Beginning of the end now.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

That bell is somethin else


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 KT
10-9 KT

Thurman showed good diversity that round


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Collazo finally did something at the end of the round.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> That bell is somethin else


Never heard anything like it. Fucking sucks


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Collazo mum must be a Thurman fan.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Damn Winky looks old as fuck compared to Bowe and Tarver.
Black don't crack, yellow doesn't mellow.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Ashikaga said:


> Collazo mum must be a Thurman fan.


I think she was just happy to be on tv.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 KT
10-9 KT
10-9 KT

Collazo coming forward this round


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Decent work from Collazo in that round.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> Never heard anything like it. Fucking sucks


They couldn't afford a bell?

They're better off finding an alarm clock on a cell phone


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Collazo slipping a lot of punches... Don't really know how Keith finds Floyd


----------



## Plutus (May 6, 2015)

Thurman needs to pick it up. If they're trying to sell the Mayweather fight then he needs to get him out of there.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Thurman looking more dangerous now...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 KT
10-9 KT
10-9 KT
10-9 KT

Collazo can take a nice punch. Thurman is much better coming forward imo.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Thurman is so much better when he boxes instead of trying to load up.
He isn't a power puncher or heavy handed 147 fighter at the elite level. IMHO.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

hahaha, Luis didn't give Thurman enough time to load up, so Thurman just says screw it in the middle of the punch and keeps moving to the right


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Thurman hurt


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh, shit, Collazo hurt Thurman to the body that round. Damn, Thurman looking bad. Holy hell.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Collazo looking great in this one...


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Finish him!


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Wtf Thurman!!!


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Shit Collazo had him hurt bad


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh shit, Thurman most have gotten bodied hard as hell in camp, Collazo didn't even throw a heavy shot and he folded Thurman's ass up.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Collazo will have his moments tonight


OOOOOOOOO

Did he


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 KT
10-9 KT
10-9 KT
10-9 KT
9-10 LC

Oh shit, Collazo getting to him. No wonder Thurman was ducking Errol Spence


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Oooooooooh damn


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

I told y'all Collazo would surprise people!!!


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Lol. Collazo is competing with the next Mayweather opponent.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Man Collazo was just 25/1 fuck

How is he walking through Thurman like this, Thurman needs to start throwing bombs


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Luis should go for the kill next round... capitalize on Keith mental state...


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Could see the pain on Thurman's face


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> 10-9 KT
> 10-9 KT
> 10-9 KT
> 10-9 KT
> ...


Yeah Spence, after watching Chaves and tonight and Guerrero, I have to say he would rightfully be the favorite against Thurma.


----------



## Plutus (May 6, 2015)

I hope that they have a contract worked out with Kahn....smh


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Keith was ready to go

Collazo let up on him


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Bradley would outbox both these guys


----------



## Plutus (May 6, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Lol. Collazo is competing with the next Mayweather opponent.


Nah, AL is on the phone with Amir as we type.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Yeah Spence, after watching Chaves and tonight and Guerrero, I have to say he would rightfully be the favorite against Thurma.


yeah I thought he was too green, but shit, how knows. Stylistically, he has a huge edge


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

So far, Khan looked a lot better against Collazo. 

...And everyone said Collazo was a drunk bum and gave Khan no respect. Hmm... :think


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 KT
10-9 KT
10-9 KT
10-9 KT
9-10 LC
9-10 LC

Becoming a good fight now


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Keith was ready to go
> 
> Collazo let up on him


No.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Keith has no place in the ring with Floyd


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I told you all Tim would take care of a fighter like Thurman.
Thurman thinking he is a power puncher and not playing to his strength would be why Tim would break his ass down to the body.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Thurman landed some damaging shots at the end of the round


----------



## Plutus (May 6, 2015)

Keith gasses in every major fight. This guy is about to funk up the biggest payday of his life...smh


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Plutus said:


> Nah, AL is on the phone with Amir as we type.


I hope it's to ask Khan if he knows Timothy "Desert Storm" Bradley's phone number.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I thought he was too green, but shit, how knows. Stylistically, he has a huge edge


Difference is, Collazo is a season vet, who like we said before arguably beat Hatton and Berto...

Spence, although a prospect, doesn't have close the experience of Collazo


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

This is why I hate these pathetic match ups, they underestimate the fighters and end up fighting to their inferior opponents levels.


----------



## Plutus (May 6, 2015)

OneTime said:


> This is why I hate these pathetic match ups, they underestimate the fighters and end up fighting to their inferior opponents levels.


Nah, One time just isn't that good. Sorry


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeah Thurman ain't an elite puncher.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Eh... A Floyd-Bradley fight doesnt seem much interesting to me, IMO... A Khan fight sounds dreadful as fuck tho...

Luis bleeding from the eye now...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 kt
10-9 kt
10-9 kt
10-9 kt
9-10 lc
9-10 lc
10-9 kt


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Thurman looks like he just survived it and Collazo can't cut the ring off.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

WTF?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Vaitor said:


> Eh... A Floyd-Bradley fight doesnt seem much interesting to me, IMO... A Khan fight sounds dreadful as fuck tho...
> 
> Luis bleeding from the eye now...


Lara is the best choice bud.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Difference is, Collazo is a season vet, who like we said before arguably beat Hatton and Berto...
> 
> Spence, although a prospect, doesn't have close the experience of Collazo


very true and he doesn't have Collazo's chin. You can see why based off of styles why people would pick Spence though


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Aww that's some shit.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bullshit ass stoppage.
Nah


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

What a dramatic KO victory by Keith Thurman


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Was it a headbutt?

Collazo quit it wasnt even that bad


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

That was a quit. Collazo absolutely quit there.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Collazo just quit in the corner because of his eye


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Chacal said:


> No.


Collazo start screaming at Thurman when there was still time left on the clock

He let up


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Keith has been shaken up by collazo and jsk, safe to say he ain't taking the best punch


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> very true and he doesn't have Collazo's chin. You can see why based off of styles why people would pick Spence though


Yeah he doesn't have Collazo's chin, but he has superior speed, technique, and skill IMHO.
I think it would be a good fight.

------
Collazo quit.


----------



## Plutus (May 6, 2015)

They must have told him that he was fuckin up the September ppv


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Lara is the best choice bud.


Eww fuck no!


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Khan is Thurman's step daddy.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Collazo kinda quit. Was probably hurt in the previous round.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Keith Thurman 8 TKO


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Smells somewhat fishy...


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Christ. I really don't get that. Disgusting


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

He wiped that cut only twice in the whole round wtf


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Keith is not at Floyd's level as I said before. Neither are Porter or Brook.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Collazo knew he lost his chance to win and it was going to be a long beating and he quit.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Yeah he doesn't have Collazo's chin, but he has superior speed, technique, and skill IMHO.
> I think it would be a good fight.
> 
> ------
> Collazo quit.


yeah there's no way Spence would be losing 5-2, 6-1 by the time the 7th round started.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Collazo start screaming at Thurman when there was still time left on the clock
> 
> He let up


Mental game. He just isn't a finisher.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

why match him up with a slick southpaw in what is supposed to be a ticket to a mayweather fight....meh?


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Collazo got paid to lose.

Thurman looked meh in this fight.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

See what I realized is that... 

Only the true elites such as Mayweather, pacquiao, cotto, Marquez etc look good in "tune up" fights.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Plutus said:


> They must have told him that he was fuckin up the September ppv


I guess Haymon texted Collazo's corner before calling Khan.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Floyd would whoop Thurman and it won't be close

Add to that, the fight will be very boring


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Khan and Thurman should fight


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Keith is not at Floyd's level as I said before. Neither are Porter or Brook.


Fuck Mayweather's level. I don't think Thurman is on Brook or Khan's level. :lol:

Collazo really looks fine. That was a bit fishy to be honest.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> why match him up with a slick southpaw in what is supposed to be a ticket to a mayweather fight....meh?


lol yeah I thought this was a dumb choice of opponent unless they want him to get experience vs a tricky style. That's the only explanation. Same with Garcia fighting Paulie.

lol it's funny thinking about how much higher Floyd is over all of these guys.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

chibelle said:


> *Collazo got paid to lose.*
> 
> Thurman looked meh in this fight.


My first thought after the stoppage...


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Collazo never once said that he wanted to continue when asked. Never once said, "Yes, I'll keep fighting." Legitimate stoppage. And BTW, I never thought Thurman was ready for the likes of FMjr, and this just reinforced that notion. Thurman can think he's better then MP or FMjr, but his fights suggest otherwise.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> lol yeah I thought this was a dumb choice of opponent unless they want him to get experience vs a tricky style. That's the only explanation. Same with Garcia fighting Paulie.
> 
> lol it's funny thinking about how much higher Floyd is over all of these guys.


seems the guys in this generation can't even touch the old B-Tier guys from Floyd's generation


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Time to switch it up to HBO Latino to witness the schooling that El Maestro will give to hammering Hank.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> lol yeah I thought this was a dumb choice of opponent unless they want him to get experience vs a tricky style. That's the only explanation. Same with Garcia fighting Paulie.
> 
> lol it's funny thinking about how much higher Floyd is over all of these guys.


Shows how weak Welterweight is really.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

OneTime said:


> See what I realized is that...
> 
> Only the true elites such as Mayweather, pacquiao, cotto, Marquez etc look good in "tune up" fights.


you know what, that may be true. The difference between the good and great many times is their otherworldly focus.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Fuck Mayweather's level. I don't think Thurman is on Brook or Khan's level. :lol:
> 
> Collazo really looks fine. That was a bit fishy to be honest.


Some dude was arguing with me on the Floyd TBA thread that Thurman would make it interesting against Floyd. No way, this dude should fight Porter next.


----------



## Plutus (May 6, 2015)

If Floyd trolls and calls Keith a young hungry lion, I don't think that I can buy the fight.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

I'd say pick a swarmer-brawler type to fight Floyd... Dont need to be good, dont need to last more than 4 or 5 rounds, but it would be more entretaining than Khan, Brook or Thurman...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> seems the guys in this generation can't even touch the old B-Tier guys from Floyd's generation


lol foreal. You're making me want to bump my thread


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Best fight for Floyd today is Tim Bradley.
He finishes his career against the only high level guy he hasn't faced.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Shows how weak Welterweight is really.


lol foreal man. Though I'll keep it in perspective. Collazo almost beat Hatton and Berto. That was years ago


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Some dude was arguing with me on the Floyd TBA thread that Thurman would make it interesting against Floyd. No way, this dude should fight Porter next.


Honestly, I might even favor Porter... Thurman is terrible on the inside and unless Porter gets clipped with something big, he would close the distance on Thurman and possibly squeeze out a decision....

I've just never been big on Thurman, but credit to him, he keeps winning


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Some dude was arguing with me on the Floyd TBA thread that Thurman would make it interesting against Floyd. No way, this dude should fight Porter next.


I've said it before this fucking fight happened that Thurman wouldn't win a round. He's no KO-artist either. Collazo was walking through everything and coming on strong.

It just so happens that people get a hard-on for Americans, but I've been critical about Thurman. He's looking great against guys taylor-made for his style. Just look at the difference between Collazo/Khan and Collazo/Thurman.

Also, I've said it before that Collazo was a good win for Khan. He was coming off a win over Alan Sanchez and Victor Ortiz, but people wanted to hate and say he was a part-time boxer and drunk. Now that Thurman struggled against Collazo no one wants to hate like they did to Khan.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Thurman's stock went down a notch tonight for me.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Great job by 1 time.

Got hurt bad and still made Collazos quit.

That's some serious power


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> you know what, that may be true. The difference between the good and great many times is their otherworldly focus.


I really think Tim Bradley is on that level too.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Rigondeaux said:


> Khan and Thurman should fight


It makes so much sense right now

Thurman would look like prime Tyson against Khan though


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> I've said it before this fucking fight happened that Thurman wouldn't win a round. He's no KO-artist either. Collazo was walking through everything and coming on strong.
> 
> It just so happens that people get a hard-on for Americans, but I've been critical about Thurman. He's looking great against guys taylor-made for his style. Just look at the difference between Collazo/Khan and Collazo/Thurman.
> 
> Also, I've said it before that Collazo was a good win for Khan. He was coming off a win over Alan Sanchez and Victor Ortiz, but people wanted to hate and say he was a part-time boxer and drunk. Now that Thurman struggled against Collazo no one wants to hate like they did to Khan.


I'm giving all the hate to Collazo. He isn't mentally there, and he is a drunk.

He mentally quit against Khan. And tonight, he physically quit against Thurman.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Does anyone know anything about Patryk Szymanski? He just scored a first round ko against a bum but is he a good prospect?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I'm giving all the hate to Collazo. He isn't mentally there, and he is a drunk.
> 
> He mentally quit against Khan. And tonight, he physically quit against Thurman.


Well, at least you are more honest about it. I'm going to hate it if people start tip-toeing the line.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Thurman vs Porter lets do some welterweight filtering


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> Thurman vs Porter lets do some welterweight filtering


I've wanted this for a while now.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I've wanted this for a while now.


I think Algieri with his current form would give Thurman a tough fight too


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Willie Nelson's KO


----------



## Plutus (May 6, 2015)

Chacal said:


>


If he would have followed up with an uppercut it would have been a wrap.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Anthony Peterson is currently fighting a guy with 7 straight losses and he's not doing a phenomenal job getting him out of there.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Plutus said:


> If he would have followed up with an uppercut it would have been a wrap.


Hard to throw a double left uppercut like that but if he were throwing in combination a right hook to set it up would be good.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> Does anyone know anything about Patryk Szymanski? He just scored a first round ko against a bum but is he a good prospect?


Never heard of the guy


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Thurman disappointing. It's about time now we regard his power as just very good, as opposed to elite/frightening. Him and a fully fit and focused Maidana would have been interesting.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Been saying for a while that Thurman wasn't a KO artist.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hate to say "I told you so", but I've been calling Thurman a bum for a LONG TIME now. See post history. I knew he was shit since he fight some cab driver named Zaveck...like 4ish years ago. Dude is a hype machine who keeps fighting nobodies


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

bjl12 said:


> Hate to say "I told you so", but I've been calling Thurman a bum for a LONG TIME now. See post history. I knew he was shit since he fight some cab driver named Zaveck...like 4ish years ago. Dude is a hype machine who keeps fighting nobodies


Fucks sake. :theretherebogo


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Hate to say "I told you so", but I've been calling Thurman a bum for a LONG TIME now. See post history. I knew he was shit since he fight some cab driver named Zaveck...like 4ish years ago. Dude is a hype machine who keeps fighting nobodies


You still seem not to know what a bum is. It's not anywhere near Thurman.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Well that was fairly disappointing, in part due to the anticlimactic ending. We could just say he got hit with a good body shot and needed a round to recover in a fight he was otherwise winning but the lack of control and ring generalship and elite sharpness was apparent. I'd be pretty impressed with Thurman if he were still a prospect but it's supposed to have been past that time already. He's not doing shit to Floyd, probably not Manny either. As was said earlier, some welterweight filtering is needed. Let all these "young strong talents" fight each other and see if any of them can be worth a damn historically. Khan-Brook-Porter-Thurman.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I think Collazo will do alright tonight. He's only been stopped once a decade ago and have given everybody a tough fight. I don't think Guerrero is THAT much more difficult than him. Collazo won't win, but he could be a little tricky


:deal


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Well that was fairly disappointing, in part due to the anticlimactic ending. We could just say he got hit with a good body shot and needed a round to recover in a fight he was otherwise winning but the lack of control and ring generalship and elite sharpness was apparent. I'd be pretty impressed with Thurman if he were still a prospect but it's supposed to have been past that time already. He's not doing shit to Floyd, probably not Manny either. As was said earlier, some welterweight filtering is needed. Let all these "young strong talents" fight each other and see if any of them can be worth a damn historically. Khan-Brook-Porter-Thurman.


Shit Post..

Thurman would kick Pacquiaos ass.

Thurman gives Mayweather a good fight,


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> Shit Post..
> 
> Thurman would kick Pacquiaos ass.
> 
> Thurman gives Mayweather a good fight,


I don't even have to try, you do it to yourself.


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

I used to think Thurman would destroy Khan with ease. But after tonight I think that's a very interesting fight. Both are willing to fight each other. Both are with Haymon I think. No reason why it shouldn't happen next.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

gyllespie said:


> I used to think Thurman would destroy Khan with ease. But after tonight I think that's a very interesting fight. Both are willing to fight each other. Both are with Haymon I think. No reason why it shouldn't happen next.


Yep, I've been saying it. There is no foregone conclusion here. Not with any of the 4 I mentioned. That's why they need to all settle business with each other instead of hoping for that big pay day. It's a shame Floyd insists on September.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

I been calling Thurman overrated, @OneTime fuck yo life *****


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Well that was fairly disappointing, in part due to the anticlimactic ending. We could just say he got hit with a good body shot and needed a round to recover in a fight he was otherwise winning but the lack of control and ring generalship and elite sharpness was apparent. I'd be pretty impressed with Thurman if he were still a prospect but it's supposed to have been past that time already. He's not doing shit to Floyd, probably not Manny either. As was said earlier, some welterweight filtering is needed. Let all these "young strong talents" fight each other and see if any of them can be worth a damn historically. Khan-Brook-Porter-Thurman.


Brook is the best I think. It seems Amir agrees :hey


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I been calling Thurman overrated, @OneTime fuck yo life *****


Minus a perfectly placed body shot he beat that boys ass good.

Everyone can be hit with a good body shot, surprised he stayed up that was a full leverage powerful shot from collazos dominant hand..

You guys are quick to throw the over rated statement quick.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Brook is the best I think. It seems Amir agrees :hey


Brook has the best fundamentals I think. While Khan should definitely fight Brook I don't think it's fear that's stopping him. But I wish they'd all stop waiting on the Mayweather pay day and fight each other. I'm annoyed Floyd insists on September.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

I think some people are being harsh on thurman, but his problem is talking without walking. He has constantly come out and said he will do this, or he will beat this guy or that guy, yet he's not fought anyone. Brook has arguably the best opponent on his resume at 147 compared to thurman and khan combined, yet he is hardly talking shit, calling out people and saying he can do this and that to some of the best fighters in the world. prove your worth in the ring, then you can talk.

as crazy as it sounds, why is there a reason khan won't get the fight with Floyd now? khan emphatically beat collazo (who thurman didn't look great against) and beat a solid opponent in algieri (who pacquaio went 12 rounds with). a lot of people are opposed to khan getting the fight with floyd, but so right now khan isn't looking so bad at all right now.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

So many people claiming to have known 'he was overrated' :rofl

Firstly he got hurt by a body shot and secondly all the threads I see on here are united in praise for him.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

One to watch said:


> So many people claiming to have known 'he was overrated' :rofl
> 
> Firstly he got hurt by a body shot and secondly all the threads I see on here are united in praise for him.


Fighter in "temporarily hurt by bodyshot" shocker. I think Brook and Spence are the better up and comers in the division but I rate Thurman and really like him, nothing has changed, this isn't like Broner being given two gifts on his way up or a fighter being dropped by feather fisted low level opposition, he just got stung against a vet and still won.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Its time now that Thurman fights a World class Welterweight.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> Minus a perfectly placed body shot he beat that boys ass good.
> 
> Everyone can be hit with a good body shot, surprised he stayed up that was a full leverage powerful shot from collazos dominant hand..
> 
> You guys are quick to throw the over rated statement quick.


You have a point but I don't like how he moves so much. He's quick enough that he can take a few quick steps back instead of gliding around the ring throwing hayemakers its why he got in trouble, he wasnt in a good defensively responsible position, he was trying to throwing the check hook but unlike Floyd he's not as tricky so collazo was ready and timed him when hr threw to his body

Those lapses will get him killed vs better op, we seen it a few times with him already


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

I would like to of seen Thurman plant his feet and stand his ground more and come forward pressuring Collazo... Its great moving around punching and moving at times, but hes good enough to of slipped punches, moved back those couple feet and countered... 

I hadnt heard Teddy Atlas in ages, but his commentary really pissed me off, the guy waffles on talking in riddles at times, it would do my head in listening to him every week... He talks about Tyson every other sentence too... I also didnt like the way both commentators kept on about Collazo 'quitting' either, and Teddy comparing it to Ali v Liston is crazy, its NOTHING like that fight, Collazo is an old man in boxing, hes had nothing left for years and hes simply knew he was cut, bruised and had nothing left in him, I doubt he will ever fight again...

I hope fighters dont base their whole game plan on attacking Thurman's body, putting all their eggs in one basket, as any fighter can get hurt with a body shot...


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I been calling Thurman overrated, @OneTime fuck yo life *****


One off night don't mean shit bitch.

He destroyed Robert guerrero who your lover run against.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

OneTime said:


> One off night don't mean shit bitch.
> 
> He destroyed Robert guerrero who your lover run against.


Thurman trying to be like Floyd sticking and moving gets folded to the body by a milkman lmao


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Its time now that Thurman fights a World class Welterweight.


In fairness, he has in the last two. Albeit against lower tier world class. The latter performance was disappointing, though.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Thurman trying to be like Floyd sticking and moving gets folded to the body by a milkman lmao


He fought with one arm.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> You still seem not to know what a bum is. It's not anywhere near Thurman.


Everyone was hyping him up as the next coming. I remember us YEARS ago disagreeing about Thurman. I said I watched the Zaveck fight - and that he sucked...aka is just okay - and you, as well as many on here, disagreed. The dude is little more than "okay".


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

@bballchump11


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/620060024140791808
"I'll merk that boy"

Errol Spence

You know what, I say let him go... But I hope for his sake he's right and ready


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Spence might very well stop keith Tbh.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Errol Spence was getting touched by Phil Lo Greco

I highly doubt it


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Errol Spence was getting touched by Phil Lo Greco
> 
> I highly doubt it


Yeah....when they touched gloves at the center of the ring....

Only trouble spence had was getting past Greco's arm in the first round

I'm not saying he can beat thurman yet though


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Hate to say "I told you so", but I've been calling Thurman a bum for a LONG TIME now. See post history. I knew he was shit since he fight some cab driver named Zaveck...like 4ish years ago. Dude is a hype machine who keeps fighting nobodies


Who needs boxing haters when they got you. You are a horrible "fan" of boxing.
I'm not even defending Thurman here but you really have a shitty attitude about every boxer not name Canelo.

And your criticism is always shallow, superficial. And you tend to latch on to hyperboles. Very weak.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Yeah....when they touched gloves at the center of the ring....
> 
> Only trouble spence had was getting past Greco's arm in the first round
> 
> I'm not saying he can beat thurman yet though


Spence was never hurt or in trouble. What "I" got out that fight was had the punches that Lo Greco landed had been from a higher level opponent (i.e. Thurman) with more power/accuracy, it would be interesting to see how Spence handled it... Especially given it was Spence's 16th or 17th fight having not even beaten a top 20 opponent yet. Lo Greco took this fight on less than 3 days notice and only fought twice in 3 years or so.... Spence was still getting touched by an opponent who was probably barely in the top 50-100 fighters.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Yeah....when they touched gloves at the center of the ring....
> 
> Only trouble spence had was getting past Greco's arm in the first round
> 
> I'm not saying he can beat thurman yet though





BoxingGenius27 said:


> Errol Spence was getting touched by Phil Lo Greco
> 
> I highly doubt it


Just gonna leave this here :hey


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Spence beating Thurman now? Spence hasn't even beat a notable opponent. Thurman would kick his ass.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

bjl12 said:


> Hate to say "I told you so", but I've been calling Thurman a bum for a LONG TIME now. See post history. I knew he was shit since he fight some cab driver named Zaveck...like 4ish years ago. Dude is a hype machine who keeps fighting nobodies


So having one tough moment in a fight you otherwise dominated makes you a bum?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Just gonna leave this here :hey


2 years ago....just look at that babyface


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Berto vs Thurman needs to happen


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> 2 years ago....just look at that babyface


He still has a babyface.
I'd favor Collazo to beat this guy.
No chin and average defense. Not a good thing in boxing.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> You have a point but I don't like how he moves so much. He's quick enough that he can take a few quick steps back instead of gliding around the ring throwing hayemakers its why he got in trouble, he wasnt in a good defensively responsible position, he was trying to throwing the check hook but unlike Floyd he's not as tricky so collazo was ready and timed him when hr threw to his body
> 
> Those lapses will get him killed vs better op, we seen it a few times with him already


yeah idk why this hasn't been obvious to people for years now. He hops around the ring too damn much. Combine that with him loading up every shot, he gets tired, aggressive opponents start to give him no respect and Thurman is vulnerable with his center of gravity going up and down all the time. It's part of the reason why he can't fight in the inside because he's not used to getting low and using his leg strength


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Everyone was hyping him up as the next coming. I remember us YEARS ago disagreeing about Thurman. I said I watched the Zaveck fight - and that he sucked...aka is just okay - and you, as well as many on here, disagreed. The dude is little more than "okay".


He's still a talented top 10 welterweight. Meaning, not a bum. And I never anointed him the next big thing.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> @bballchump11
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/620060024140791808
> ...


lol Spence was going in on him too. Saying Thurman was starting to run again. I knew before this fight that stylistically Spence could work Thurman. He needs experience, but with his long reach, can pressure him from range coming in with that jab and look to wear him down to the body. Then Spence's sharp, straight punches will get there before Thurman's punches.


BoxingGenius27 said:


> Spence was never hurt or in trouble. What "I" got out that fight was had the punches that Lo Greco landed had been from a higher level opponent (i.e. Thurman) with more power/accuracy, it would be interesting to see how Spence handled it... Especially given it was Spence's 16th or 17th fight having not even beaten a top 20 opponent yet. Lo Greco took this fight on less than 3 days notice and only fought twice in 3 years or so.... Spence was still getting touched by an opponent who was probably barely in the top 50-100 fighters.


that's a 2 way street. Spence saw Lo Greco fight for the first time in the locker room before the fight. He came out not knowing much about him, so it was a little tricky. Obviously it didn't take him long though to adjust


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> lol Spence was going in on him too. Saying Thurman was starting to run again. I knew before this fight that stylistically Spence could work Thurman. He needs experience, but with his long reach, can pressure him from range coming in with that jab and look to wear him down to the body. Then Spence's sharp, straight punches will get there before Thurman's punches.
> 
> that's a 2 way street. Spence saw Lo Greco fight for the first time in the locker room before the fight. He came out not knowing much about him, so it was a little tricky. Obviously it didn't take him long though to adjust


In the great words of Rocky Balboa, "In order to kill me, he's gotta be willing to die himself".

How do you think Spence's chin stands up to Thurman's power?


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> So having one tough moment in a fight you otherwise dominated makes you a bum?


Against a D-level fighter...it is certainly suggestive. Considering Thurman has only fought one notable opponent - Robert Guerrero. And Ghost was coming off an ~18 month layoff where he looked like shit in his comeback/tune-up fight. Then, toward the end of the Ghost fight, he was getting tagged and had to be hospitalized (Thurman, NOT Ghost). Thurman is clearly a decent fighter but he's closer to a gatekeeper than he is a legit champion


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> In the great words of Rocky Balboa, "In order to kill me, he's gotta be willing to die himself".
> 
> How do you think Spence's chin stands up to Thurman's power?


I don't think Spence can take too many of Thurman's punches tbh. His defense is real tight though and he'll have to block and take quick steps back when Thurman tries to throw his wide shots


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

bjl12 said:


> Against a D-level fighter...it is certainly suggestive. Considering Thurman has only fought one notable opponent - Robert Guerrero. And Ghost was coming off an ~18 month layoff where he looked like shit in his comeback/tune-up fight. Then, toward the end of the Ghost fight, he was getting tagged and had to be hospitalized (Thurman, NOT Ghost). Thurman is clearly a decent fighter but he's closer to a gatekeeper than he is a legit champion


:lol: come on. Collazo is still a decent fighter, as is Guerrero. What an awful post. He's a contender, ffs and still legitimately undefeated.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> towards the end of the Ghost fight, he was getting tagged and had to be hospitalized (Thurman, NOT Ghost). Thurman is clearly a decent fighter but he's closer to a gatekeeper than he is a legit champion


Well actually he didnt really get tagged towards the end of the guerrero fight. Most of that stuff that guerrero was throwing when thurman was on the ropes wasnt landing, just ineffective pressure. The knockdown seemed to breath life into guerrero as he fought like a mad man in the last few rounds. Thurman was just staying out of trouble and not engaging with guerrero since the fight was won already and what guerrero was doing wasnt landing cleanly.

Ans of course Thurman was hospitalized, he had that huge knot on his head from Guerrero's headbutt! He had to get it checked out obviously. You really gonna point that out as a negative thing?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Against a D-level fighter...it is certainly suggestive. Considering Thurman has only fought one notable opponent - Robert Guerrero. And Ghost was coming off an ~18 month layoff where he looked like shit in his comeback/tune-up fight. Then, toward the end of the Ghost fight, he was getting tagged and had to be hospitalized (Thurman, NOT Ghost). Thurman is clearly a decent fighter but he's closer to a gatekeeper than he is a legit champion


Thurman allready has a better and deeper resume then Broner.
He is a clearly a good fighter. Maybe not the next big thing but so what.

Funny how people hype Spence (who dind beat anyone of note) and trash Thurman here. Spence has yet to fight anyone halfway good.#
His best win are some random african and a guy with 3 days notice.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> Well actually he didnt really get tagged towards the end of the guerrero fight. Most of that stuff that guerrero was throwing when thurman was on the ropes wasnt landing, just ineffective pressure. The knockdown seemed to breath life into guerrero as he fought like a mad man in the last few rounds. Thurman was just staying out of trouble and not engaging with guerrero since the fight was won already and what guerrero was doing wasnt landing cleanly.
> 
> Ans of course Thurman was hospitalized, he had that huge knot on his head from Guerrero's headbutt! He had to get it checked out obviously. You really gonna point that out as a negative thing?


He's got an agenda, of course he's going to point it out!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Thurman can actually learn something from Amir Khan under Virgil Hunter. Slide your feet, take small steps and make your opponent pay for coming forward. Khan did that better vs Collazo.


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Then, toward the end of the Ghost fight, he was getting tagged and had to be hospitalized (Thurman, NOT Ghost).


1. He wasn't "getting tagged" toward the end of the Guerrero fight, he was still slipping most of the Ghost's punches and countering off the ropes.
2. He was hospitalized to evaluate an injury that he sustained as a result of a FOUL.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I don't think Spence can take too many of Thurman's punches tbh. His defense is real tight though and he'll have to block and take quick steps back when Thurman tries to throw his wide shots


Granted I've seen Spence fight 2-3 times, but from what I've seen, Spence doesn't really slip punches, roll or duck.... He blocks punches with his gloves against his face/head... Thurman has been known to punch through the guard which is actually what dropped Guerrero.

I say give Spence what he wants.... Make the fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Granted I've seen Spence fight 2-3 times, but from what I've seen, Spence doesn't really slip punches, roll or duck.... He blocks punches with his gloves against his face/head... Thurman has been known to punch through the guard which is actually what dropped Guerrero.
> 
> I say give Spence what he wants.... Make the fight.


you're right. he likes to parry punches also, but against Thurman's looping shots, his main form of defense will be to pull back or just block.


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> :lol: come on. Collazo is still a decent fighter, as is Guerrero. What an awful post. He's a contender, ffs and still legitimately undefeated.


The guy's an idiot. He also thinks this current version of Malignaggi beats Danny Garcia, and that Floyd fighting Berto would be OK but if he chooses Khan next it's some sort of travesty :lol:


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

PS. I told ya'll that Collazo would give Thurman a hard fight :hey

Khan's just a straight up beast against southpaws :deal


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Collazo is a tough fight.


----------

